# [Taiwan NR] SQ-1 12.82 Avg Rui-Jun Liu(劉睿鈞) , 10.19 single



## Jimmy Liu (Jun 7, 2015)

Feel a little bit of guilty for Lin, but yah!

2nd Scramble: (0,5) / (4,4) / (0,-3) / (3,0) / (6,0) / (-3,0) / (-4,0) / (-3,-3) / (6,-1) / (-4,0) / (4,0) / (-4,-2) / (0,-3) /

(3,0) / (-2,-1) / (0,2) / (-1,-2) / (0,-3) / - cubeshape
(-2,6) / - CO
(2,5) / (-3,0) / (4,1) / (-4,-1) / (3,0) / (0,1) - EO
/ (-3,3) / (3,-3) / - CP
(1,0) / (0,3) / (-1,-1) / (1,-2) / (3,0) / (0,3) / (-1,-1) / (7,-2) / (-6,0) / (-1,-3) - EP (2,2 two times)

4th Scramble: (0,2) / (3,0) / (-2,-2) / (3,0) / (6,-3) / (-3,0) / (-1,0) / (3,0) / (3,0) / (-2,-3) / (2,0) / (4,0) / (0,-5) / (2,0)

z2 - inspection
(-5,0) / (-2,3) / (-1,-2) / (-3,0) / - cubeshape
(-2,-3) / - CO
(3,-3) / (-1,-1) / - EO
(-3,-5) / (-3,0) / (3,3) / (0,-3) / - CP
(-6,3) / (-3,-3) / (0,-1) / (0,2) / (-2,2) / (-4,0) / (-4,0) / (0,2) / (1,0) / (-3,-3) / (0,-3) - EP (3,2 parity)


----------



## Berd (Jun 7, 2015)

Wow! V. Fast! GJ!


----------



## kunparekh18 (Jun 7, 2015)

Superb tps! Splendid solves. Too bad about the DNF. Congrats!


----------



## EMI (Jun 7, 2015)

Wat, you'll have sub 12 in no time


----------

